# Cockapoo Coats



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all,

Whats the earliest age you can tell what sort of coat the cockapoo will have? I'm trying to choose a slightly curly coat because of my dad's allergies, just to make it easier when he visits .... We're off to pick our puppy and I wondered at what age you can tell? 

Sorry if this is a silly question!

Thank-you xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

generally I think you get a pretty good idea from about 6 weeks i'd say, some puppies have a lot of waves by then, I know there are some then and now photo's on a thread somewhere and Jojo has a changing coats page on her blog (mydogslife), a lot of the after pictures tend to be dogs while they are still quite young - i'd be interested to see a thread with all the adult pictures being dogs of 2 or older as their coats change so much until then - to see if the curliest puppies are still the curliest adults. What age are the puppies now?


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

We can go when they're 4 weeks old, they're only a week old at the moment but I wondered if you could tell straight away, I'm waiting for the photo's to come through x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you look at the 'Introducing Willow' thread you can see the waves on her coat on the 4 week picture, but don't worry if none of the pups in the litter you are visiting look very wavy yet, sometimes it comes a bit later.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

i would say as a general rule at least 4 weeks and not before because i have seen pups very wavy but end up with more of a cocker coat and moult Around 4-5 weeks it becomes clear if pups going to be more on the curly side xxx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a look on mydogslife.co.uk , JoJo, who also posts on here has some interesting pics and lots of info about coats


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly's coat was completely straight when she was a puppy.








Lolly at 12 weeks

But she developed a wave as her coat got longer








nearly 2 years









1 year

Even though she was straight as a puppy she doesn't moult and I haven't found any of our guests (who have dog allergies) to be affected by her.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I chose Milo at about 4weeks old from a photo. I thought he looked more poodley and I didn't want a curly poo, but there was something about the scrawny little so and so that I liked. I really didn't care what he looked like, I liked him. 
His coat altered to wavy for a while but now he's a mass of curls he definitely takes after his daddy. He doesn't moult but it's a pain to groom him 

Val


----------

